# cichlids with tiger barbs???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i was wondering if you can keep a couple of cicjlids with a small school of tiger barbs??? I was thinkin that tiger barbs do good with aggresive fish like cichlids???they will be housed in a 55 gallon

any ideas or comments...

*i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d**i/d*


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldnt reccomend it but it depends on the species of cichlid you want to stock. Most dwarf cichlid species such as Mikogeophagus ramirezi or mild tempered species such as Pelvicachromis pulcher might do well with TB's however it also depends on the individual fishs temperment. You will need to do more research as some species require a higher ph than others.


----------

